# Pit Boss 77425



## KIRK9206 (May 24, 2021)

Hi I'm new here but have been smoking meats for some time. I am in the market for a smaller model and have interest in the Pit Boss 77425. I am curious if anyone knows whether you can convert this to natural gas by simply drilling out the orifice to a larger size? I was able to do this previously with my MasterBuilt smoker but have not seen any posts from people able to do this with the Pit Boss 77425


----------



## 912smoker (May 24, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga. 
No answers from me but I'm someone who has knowledge of that smoker will come by in a few


----------



## crazzycajun (May 24, 2021)

Probably have to change the regulator I don’t see why not I’m sure it voids the warrant. I would let the wife lite it the first time jk


----------



## Wurstmeister (May 24, 2021)

Welcome from  South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. Check with the manufacturer first for a conversion kit, and if they can't help, go talk with a your gas distributor to see what they recommend as far as  orifice sizes and regulators that might work. Consider making your own or have someone make one to your specs.  
John


----------



## kruizer (May 24, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## PPG1 (May 24, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Welcome from  South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country. Check with the manufacturer first for a conversion kit, and if they can't help, go talk with a your gas distributor to see what they recommend as far as  orifice sizes and regulators that might work. Consider making your own or have someone make one to your specs.
> John


Great advice


----------



## KIRK9206 (May 25, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Great advice


Good advice and thanks for the Welcome


----------

